#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Elements of Petroleum Geology, 2nd Edition by Selley

## Azad

*Elements of Petroleum Geology, 2nd Edition by Selley*
Academic Press | 1997 | ISBN: 0126363706 | English | Pages: | PDF | 11 MB



This Second Edition of Elements of Petroleum Geology is completely updated and revised to reflect the vast changes in the field in the fifteen years since publication of the First Edition. This book is a usefulprimer for geophysicists, geologists, and petroleum engineers in the oil industry who wish to expand their knowledge beyond their specialized area. It is also an excellent introductory text for a university course in petroleum geoscience.

Elements of Petroleum Geology begins with an account of the physical and chemical properties of petroleum, reviewing methods of petroleum exploration and production. These methods include drilling, geophysical exploration techniques, wireline logging, and subsurface geological mapping. After describing the temperatures and pressures of the subsurface environment and the hydrodynamics of connate fluids, Selley examines the generation and migration of petroleum, reservoir rocks and trapping mechanisms, and the habit of petroleum in sedimentary basins. The book contains an account of the composition and formation of tar sands and oil shales, and concludes with a brief review of prospect risk analysis, reserve estimation, and other economic topics. 

*Links :*
http://
-------.com
/dl/78726278/284c5ff/Elements_of_Petroleum_Geology.pdf.html

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
---------.com


file/x77H2VE[/url]

There are Other Links:

1- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
2- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].See More: Elements of Petroleum Geology, 2nd Edition by Selley

----------


## Bobby Parv

Link does not work, please look into this issue..

Thanks

----------


## geologist_wael

There are Other Links:

1-         **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
2-        **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Bobby Parv

Thank you very much, the links you have provided work well. And I was able to download the book.

Thank you 

Regards,

----------


## VitorBart

Still no good. Can you please provide new links for this?

Thanks a lot,
Vitor

----------


## Nabilia

VitorBart,
this link just now worked fine for me... from post 3 above

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## VitorBart

> Still no good. Can you please provide new links for this?
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> Vitor



Gee! You are right! The thing is that I was clicking the download link before the timer was over cause I wasn't even seeing there was a timer, LOL.

Thanks pal!

Regards,
Vitor

----------


## greges2009

Thanks

----------


## imrishie

Second link provided works fine

----------


## imrishie

Print is not good..!!!!! :Topsy Turvy:

----------

